# Got my obt's



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Today I got my three obt slings. And while getting one of them into its new cage it darted out. It took a good 10 min to find her. You can never get enough of this sp ;P . I'll post pics later. They're so tiny.


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 14, 2008)

man i cant wait till i get one!
and hurry! post pics!


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

lol Yep ok I will go find that darn camera ;D


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Best pic I could get before it would dart out the deli cup.


----------



## crpy (Aug 14, 2008)

Interesting pick T8, on my screen that "T" looks as big as an adult female


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

D: it keeps comin out huge.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

crpy said:


> Interesting pick T8, on my screen that "T" looks as big as an adult female


Lol I'm tryin to resize it right now. O: As big as an adult female lol the pic on your screen must be like 20 times bigger than the one on my screen.


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 14, 2008)

I got mine today, too.  #1 went smoothly, #2 decided to take a sprint up my arm, and #3 went smoothly.  Sounds like we both got some bonding time in


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

SugrSean said:


> I got mine today, too.  #1 went smoothly, #2 decided to take a sprint up my arm, and #3 went smoothly.  Sounds like we both got some bonding time in


sounds like you had it just a little bit better then me ;D


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Aug 14, 2008)

*fast little buggers aren't they!*

These always seem to want to run.  Hey, the other day I was rehousing some slings and I discovered a maybe useful trick.  I usually use some loose sphagnum moss in my sling enclosures as it holds water nice and gives them a little something to hide under.  One of the slings I was working with made a run for it, encountered a pile of sphagnum on the table and dove in.  It was really easy to move a deli cup right up next to where it stopped, and one paint brush nudge and it went right in the cup.  So, I made a ring of sphagnum around the work area, and whenever a sling decided to dart, it only went as far as the moss and stopped.  Much easier than trying to get them out from underneath the table!  Hope this helps.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

IdahoBiteyThing said:


> These always seem to want to run.  Hey, the other day I was rehousing some slings and I discovered a maybe useful trick.  I usually use some loose sphagnum moss in my sling enclosures as it holds water nice and gives them a little something to hide under.  One of the slings I was working with made a run for it, encountered a pile of sphagnum on the table and dove in.  It was really easy to move a deli cup right up next to where it stopped, and one paint brush nudge and it went right in the cup.  So, I made a ring of sphagnum around the work area, and whenever a sling decided to dart, it only went as far as the moss and stopped.  Much easier than trying to get them out from underneath the table!  Hope this helps.


Wow that is some good advice. I'm gonna try this. thanks! 8)


----------



## BlueNinja (Aug 14, 2008)

Didn't get mine today... the mail usually delivers ultra-early though, so they'll probably show up tomorrow.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

BlueNinja said:


> Didn't get mine today... the mail usually delivers ultra-early though, so they'll probably show up tomorrow.


well hope you get it tommarow
=)


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 15, 2008)

Got mine changed over..Had very little problem with them(thank god)...they are now set up in a nice container with each other...and now the growing begins!!


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Aug 15, 2008)

*communal?*



HerbertWest said:


> Got mine changed over..Had very little problem with them(thank god)...they are now set up in a nice container with each other...and now the growing begins!!



Are you trying them communally?  Show us a pic of how you set the container up if you did anything special!  Good luck.


----------



## sarraceniashawn (Aug 15, 2008)

Got mine today, all set up without any trouble! I was going to try them communally but decided not to. Thanks again Ryan!


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 15, 2008)

sarraceniashawn said:


> Got mine today, all set up without any trouble! I was going to try them communally but decided not to. Thanks again Ryan!


I got mines today too =)!
I didn't want to take the chance to communally them neither


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

Santa Ryan, ho ho


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 15, 2008)

IdahoBiteyThing said:


> Are you trying them communally?  Show us a pic of how you set the container up if you did anything special!  Good luck.


Im actually in the process of getting my camera back up and running and as soon as it is i promise pics


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 15, 2008)

Got mine today, Ryans shipping methods are freakin out of this world! I am gonna follow suit, its just amazingly smart idea. I will be setting all 3 of mine up communally .... let the fun begin....


The fiance =    x 10, you roger?

Cheers


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Aug 15, 2008)

Got mine today. Thanks again, Ryan. I have too many slings for me to drift away from the reliable deli cups with damp peat moss. I do put faster species like OBT's in larger than normal cups so I can have time to put the food in and close the lid before he gets any ideas. 
The only time that I almost crapped myself was with a juvenile OBT. I am much wiser and more familiar with them now.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 15, 2008)

HerbertWest said:


> Got mine changed over..Had very little problem with them(thank god)...they are now set up in a nice container with each other...and now the growing begins!!


Ya please post pics. Did you get these from ryan? If so I think I wanna try this...


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 15, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Got mine today, Ryans shipping methods are freakin out of this world! I am gonna follow suit, its just amazingly smart idea. I will be setting all 3 of mine up communally .... let the fun begin....
> 
> 
> The fiance =    x 10, you roger?
> ...


I really want to see how this goes..I think I want to try this also


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 15, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Ya please post pics. Did you get these from ryan? If so I think I wanna try this...


Yeah i got them from Ryan


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 15, 2008)

HerbertWest said:


> Yeah i got them from Ryan


How many hides do you have in the cage? And what kinda of cage do you have them in ( kk, five gall etc. ) sorry I just want to try and not have them eat eachother


----------



## desertdweller (Aug 15, 2008)

My OBT's first clutch has just turned 2nd instar.  When they are eating well I will be selling.... (40 are already spoken for, 99 left!)  I had housed two together from the start and noticed last night that one had webbed itself in and away from the other.  The one outside of the webbing was always running around almost nervous like.  Last night I took the nervous one out and gave him his own digs.

I will be eager to see how those of you who do communal set-ups make out.  Please post how progress goes!  If you show success I will do the same with my MF's second clutch.  She is with her second sac right now!   

T life is so exciting!!!


----------



## kc7wdg (Aug 15, 2008)

got mine today to and I already see orange on this ones lil monster butt.







Man they move quick hehe.


----------



## equuskat (Aug 15, 2008)

got mine! thanks ryan!


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 15, 2008)

kc7wdg said:


> got mine today to and I already see orange on this ones lil monster butt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats a cute pic.


----------



## radicaldementia (Aug 15, 2008)

I got mine too, had no problem getting them into their new homes, they seemed happy to stretch their legs.  They've already started webbing and moving dirt.  So now I have 5 of these little monsters:


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 15, 2008)

radicaldementia said:


> I got mine too, had no problem getting them into their new homes, they seemed happy to stretch their legs.  They've already started webbing and moving dirt.  So now I have 5 of these little monsters:


Hey did you use the vail  that ryan sent to you for one of those obt's??


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 15, 2008)

radicaldementia said:


> I got mine too, had no problem getting them into their new homes, they seemed happy to stretch their legs.  They've already started webbing and moving dirt.  So now I have 5 of these little monsters:


Mines aren't doing anything, still in the same spot I put them this morning, not stretch out of anything. =/


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kel_420 said:


> Mines aren't doing anything, still in the same spot I put them this morning, not stretch out of anything. =/


did you try feeding them? After feeding all mine they started webbing and stretching out.


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> did you try feeding them? After feeding all mine they started webbing and stretching out.


Hmm, I didn't even think about feeding them. I thought you let them get use to there new homes first?


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kel_420 said:


> Hmm, I didn't even think about feeding them. I thought you let them get use to there new homes first?


well mine didn't have any problem eating the first day. I guess they were hungry. I would try it. Feed them a cut up adult cricket or a small baby cricket.


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> well mine didn't have any problem eating the first day. I guess they were hungry. I would try it. Feed them a cut up adult cricket or a small baby cricket.


It's dark now, I don't think I can catch anything. I'll do it tomorrow morning


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kel_420 said:


> It's dark now, I don't think I can catch anything. I'll do it tomorrow morning


lol whenever you do it. can you post a pic of what you housed them in?


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 15, 2008)

will do, when I get a cam... But my mines just like the one you just saw, same small container with peat moss and a stick thrown in.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kel_420 said:


> will do, when I get a cam... But my mines just like the one you just saw, same small container with peat moss and a stick thrown in.


o ok.. cool


----------



## aluras (Aug 16, 2008)

Got mine Today, All rehoused and with little effort, I rehouse in the bath tub w/drain stopped. 2 made a run for it and one seemed content. all are healthy and happy in their small deli container, Thanks Ryan


----------



## radicaldementia (Aug 16, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Hey did you use the vail  that ryan sent to you for one of those obt's??


No I think that vial is too big and the sling could probably fit through the air holes.  I'm gonna use it for one of my other inverts.

btw I just fed mine, and they are quite hungry.


----------



## JTC5150 (Aug 16, 2008)

Got mine today. Did a communal home and all are well.Had to prod them out with the dull end of a toothpick into their new home.Mellow OBTS?
 Thanks Ryan!:worship:


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 16, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> Got mine today. Did a communal home and all are well.Had to prod them out with the dull end of a toothpick into their new home.Mellow OBTS?
> Thanks Ryan!:worship:


Nice! I would love to see your set up.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 16, 2008)

radicaldementia said:


> No I think that vial is too big and the sling could probably fit through the air holes.  I'm gonna use it for one of my other inverts.
> 
> btw I just fed mine, and they are quite hungry.


ahh okay because I was gonna use it. Mine ate the very first day.


----------



## JTC5150 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Nice! I would love to see your set up.


They got here around 2:00 today and I did'nt get home and started on them untill around 9:30. Had to bake some wood and substrate and this is what I came up with to get them out and streched.I hate the fact that I made them wait so long.Most people seem to have gotten theirs yesterday.
 Ryan is a master packer,I think you could have dropped a bowling ball on my package and the Ts would be fine!!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 16, 2008)

:clap: 





JTC5150 said:


> They got here around 2:00 today and I did'nt get home and started on them untill around 9:30. Had to bake some wood and substrate and this is what I came up with to get them out and streched.I hate the fact that I made them wait so long.Most people seem to have gotten theirs yesterday.
> Ryan is a master packer,I think you could have dropped a bowling ball on my package and the Ts would be fine!!:clap: :clap: :clap:


Nice. hope they do well for you.


----------



## JTC5150 (Aug 16, 2008)

What did you do with yours?Don't want to go through 4 pages to see,lazy!


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 16, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> What did you do with yours?


i found these glad cups and filled em up with substrate and then poked some holes on the top of the lid. nothing special lol. I will post a pic when I get home.


----------



## JTC5150 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> i found these glad cups and filled em up with substrate and then poked some holes on the top of the lid. nothing special lol. I will post a pic when I get home.


Sounds like what most people do with slings.Deli cup with air. This is my first communal.So far it is going good.I will make sure they get cricks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 16, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> Sounds like what most people do with slings.Deli cup with air. This is my first communal.So far it is going good.I will make sure they get cricks tomorrow!!!


ya I would get crickets real quick because ya don't want the t's eating eachother.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm gonna do a communal with two of the three obt s'lings I have. Can anyone give me advice on how to do this? thank you...


----------



## kc7wdg (Aug 16, 2008)

make sure they have places to hide and food to eat.


----------



## BlueNinja (Aug 16, 2008)

Got mine today. Explanation for delay: *"MISDELIVERED TO: WICHITA, KS"* 

They arrived sometime between 5:30PM and 2:30AM, as I was out of town during that time... but they're alive, as expected!


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 16, 2008)

BlueNinja said:


> Got mine today. Explanation for delay: *"MISDELIVERED TO: WICHITA, KS"*
> 
> They arrived sometime between 5:30PM and 2:30AM, as I was out of town during that time... but they're alive, as expected!


Nice, is this you first set of Ts?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 16, 2008)

KS........interesting.......USPS has been messing up a lot lately.


----------



## dannax (Aug 16, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm gonna do a communal with two of the three obt s'lings I have. Can anyone give me advice on how to do this? thank you...



i'm considering the same thing for mine. i hear it's possible and i figure this is as good as a time as ever. they will grow together and hopefully tolerate each other. i hope i end up with a breeding pair though, just for the experience of watching the eggs develop.


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Problem*

I feed 2 of my obt today, but the 3rd one just attacks and then lets go. You think there's something wrong with his fangs?


----------



## BlueNinja (Aug 16, 2008)

Kel_420 said:


> Nice, is this you first set of Ts?


Nope... these are #6, 7, and 8.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 16, 2008)

dannax said:


> i'm considering the same thing for mine. i hear it's possible and i figure this is as good as a time as ever. they will grow together and hopefully tolerate each other. i hope i end up with a breeding pair though, just for the experience of watching the eggs develop.


ahh I'm not gonna do it anymore... I don't think I want any of them eating eachother.


----------



## BlueNinja (Aug 16, 2008)

Right... housing. Is this large enough, or should I use something a bit larger?


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 16, 2008)

BlueNinja said:


> Right... housing. Is this large enough, or should I use something a bit larger?


is what large enough????


----------



## BlueNinja (Aug 16, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> is what large enough????


I linked the word "this," sorry.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blu3ninja/2768901716/


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 16, 2008)

BlueNinja said:


> I linked the word "this," sorry.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blu3ninja/2768901716/


ya I would think that is large enough for one.


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 16, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> They got here around 2:00 today and I did'nt get home and started on them untill around 9:30. Had to bake some wood and substrate and this is what I came up with to get them out and streched.I hate the fact that I made them wait so long.Most people seem to have gotten theirs yesterday.
> Ryan is a master packer,I think you could have dropped a bowling ball on my package and the Ts would be fine!!:clap: :clap: :clap:


Where do you get these containers at?


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 16, 2008)

you baked the wood?If I find some wood to use,is that what I should do??


----------



## ballpythonteen (Aug 17, 2008)

got mine on friday and they are fast i was at my fathers house so did not get to see them till today but i got home and i look one webbed up its straw i was kinda shocked to see that lol


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 17, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> you baked the wood?If I find some wood to use,is that what I should do??


microwave for about 30 min or bake for about an hour i dont like to bake cause i have a gas  oven i dont want to turn it into a fireplace


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 17, 2008)

soooo... containers?


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 17, 2008)

I put one in the vial the three came in, and the other two in glass baby food jars, they seem to be liking it so far.


----------



## smof (Aug 17, 2008)

OBTs are weird ones. Both the ones I've had have been very timid and hide if disturbed at all. As a result I pretty much never get to see them. But I still love em and think they are an awesome species. What is it about the little monsters that makes em so likeable??


----------



## ballpythonteen (Aug 17, 2008)

not kidding after putting the first one in 3 min after it was in its webbing in the corner and also cant they get out of the lid that ryan sent for shipping the wholes are about as large as the straws if anyone has put theirs in ther let me know


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 17, 2008)

ballpythonteen said:


> not kidding after putting the first one in 3 min after it was in its webbing in the corner and also cant they get out of the lid that ryan sent for shipping the wholes are about as large as the straws if anyone has put theirs in ther let me know


Hey here is what I did. I put one in the cup and I sealed the holes up with masking tape. (the sticky side is pointing out of the cage) Then I poked the holes in the masking tape..she/he hasn't escaped yet.


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 17, 2008)

*Here they are...despite my suckiness with a camera*

OK, my wife left the camera at my mom's house, but we got it back.  I don't have anything fancy, but thought I'd post my setups.  They're larger than most seem to recommend, but with decent hiding spots, they seem to make some nice burrows and if they have a hard time hunting, I just take a leg or two off the prey.  These guys seem to do just fine with their quickness, though!

Picture 1 is all three of the OBT's...you may notice the "T, S, A" on the labels.  "A" is Alvin, the second one I got out who decided to run in circles around and up my arm.  "T" is Theodore, the first one I got out.  When I got him out of his straw, he went straight underground and stayed there for over a day.  And "S" is Simon...he seems to have the most intricate burrows and webbing up to this point.  He's also the first one to start webbing a path up and across the jar he's in.  All names, with any luck, can be changed to Alvina, Simone, and Theodora 

Pic 2 is a close up...you can see the air holes, the bark, and the substrate (1 part vermiculite, 5 parts peat).

Pic 3 is two of my favorite things...T's and good bourbons/whiskeys.  Up top is my B. emilia, left of the OBT's is my G. aureostriata, and the plastic jars contain my OBT's (A pack of three from Michaels for $9).


----------



## JTC5150 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ts are allergic to Knob Creek,send it to me!!!!!:drool:


----------



## smof (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice little setups. And I wouldn't worry about the size. The day an OBT struggles to find its food will be a grim day for spider kind, lol.


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 17, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> Ts are allergic to Knob Creek,send it to me!!!!!:drool:


I'm having a glass for you right now.:}


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine came Friday!! Thanks Ryan!!!

Jim


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 17, 2008)

No problem


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 18, 2008)

One of my little ones left the straw for a bit, but I woke up and checked on him and he was back in it (I left it in the enclosure).

The other one I cannot see, but I see some webbing on the substrate, I assume he's burrowed?


----------



## dannax (Aug 19, 2008)

i can't wait to get mine! i'm letting my 3 nephews name them!


----------



## Odinp13 (Aug 19, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> My OBT's first clutch has just turned 2nd instar.  When they are eating well I will be selling.... (40 are already spoken for, 99 left!)  I had housed two together from the start and noticed last night that one had webbed itself in and away from the other.  The one outside of the webbing was always running around almost nervous like.  Last night I took the nervous one out and gave him his own digs.
> 
> I will be eager to see how those of you who do communal set-ups make out.  Please post how progress goes!  If you show success I will do the same with my MF's second clutch.  She is with her second sac right now!
> 
> T life is so exciting!!!


Will you be selling the others from the hatch?  If so, I would be interested.  Thanks.


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 19, 2008)

I got an OBT sling somewhere in the apt. 

I dropped one of the straws and he ran as soon as it hit the carpet. Haven't seen him since. Should've done it in the bathtub.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 19, 2008)

ThistleWind said:


> I got an OBT sling somewhere in the apt.
> 
> I dropped one of the straws and he ran as soon as it hit the carpet. Haven't seen him since. Should've done it in the bathtub.


Oh no! Man that is gonna be one hard t to find..hope you find him


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 19, 2008)

Doubtful man. These guys we got are really small and even though I live in a medium-sized apartment, I don't think I'd be able to find him. I have very dark carpet. I just hope I find him on a wall or the ceiling or something. I don't want him to die alone in the world.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 19, 2008)

ThistleWind said:


> Doubtful man. These guys we got are really small and even though I live in a medium-sized apartment, I don't think I'd be able to find him. I have very dark carpet. I just hope I find him on a wall or the ceiling or something. I don't want him to die alone in the world.


Hey mine escaped on me when I got it..Just look were it ran to and you have a good chance of finding it. (if you know where it ran to) also try to search at night. Look at places that are warm and damp...


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 19, 2008)

My enclosures are next to the computer, so I'm thinking it ran somewhere under the desk. Weird thing was, I didn't even know it left the straw that I had just dropped until I looked inside. I had no idea which direction he took. I tried looking under the table/desk. Nothing. Just hope he doesn't get downstairs where my 90 year old neighbor lives.  I'll do more looking later. I'm hoping he'll get stuck in the bathtub or something but I dunno.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 19, 2008)

ooh dude thats horrible.. Gl man


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 20, 2008)

ThistleWind said:


> I got an OBT sling somewhere in the apt.
> 
> I dropped one of the straws and he ran as soon as it hit the carpet. Haven't seen him since. Should've done it in the bathtub.


happened to my pink toe, only .75 in. Searched all night, nothing. The next day i turned my room upside down and actually found him. I was so surprised, he was climbing to the top of my book shelf. But that guy is a climber, so the obt is probably gonna be really hard to find. =/


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry to say this but...most likely if you cant find it in about a day chances are you won't find it. It could crawl into vents and all those things since its really small. So Look in those things it can fit into that isn't big but small enough for it to fit in.


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 20, 2008)

My money says that an OBT has one of the best chances in the T world for surviving till adulthood outside of a cage.  Hopefully you find it before it's a 3 year old adult female who claims a doorway without you knowing it


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 20, 2008)

SugrSean said:


> My money says that an OBT has one of the best chances in the T world for surviving till adulthood outside of a cage.  Hopefully you find it before it's a 3 year old adult female who claims a doorway without you knowing it


ahh at the size that its in...it won't last 2 weeks without food or water.


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 20, 2008)

No, I don't think this one could survive slinghood alone in Alaska. Haven't found anything yet. I've hoped I would feel it crawl on me at night so I could capture it, but.. hey, I'm optimistic.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 20, 2008)

lol it probably could be molting soon.


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 20, 2008)

Really? I'll have to check on the other two. I can't even see them in their enclosures. They've already done a lot of webbing.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 20, 2008)

They are really fast growers and these obt's are really small. So ya it could molt soon.


----------

